# touchpad scrolling in FreeBSD 12



## lrx33 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi!

I've a lenovo laptop with freebsd 12 installed on it. For some reason, the touchpad does not have scrolling capabilities (I care about only vertical scrolling at this point). I tried following the wiki but could not get it to work. Any help would be appreciated!

I've installed the xf86-input-synaptics package (without any noticeable effects) and changed a few files (details below):

Here are the relevant files:


```
[someuser@somebox ~]$ cat /boot/loader.conf
boot_verbose="YES" # Create tonnes of logs in dmesg.boot

hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"

# Should really be in /boot/device.hints
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=1"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15"
```


```
[someuser@somebox ~]$ cat /etc/rc.conf | grep mouse
moused_enable="YES"
```


```
$ cat /etc/X11/touchpad
# Yes, this file is entirely full of comments. I don't understand how to configure X properly for this.
# Section "InputDevice"
#     Identifier      "Mouse0"
#     Driver          "mouse"
#     Option          "Protocol"      "auto"
#     Option          "Device"        "/dev/sysmouse"
#     Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"
# EndSection

# Section "InputDevice"
# Identifier  "Touchpad0"
# Driver      "synaptics"
# Option      "Protocol" "psm"
# Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
# EndSection
#
# Section "ServerLayout"
# InputDevice "Touchpad0" "SendCoreEvents"
# EndSection
```

It would be great to have the vertical scroll working (two finger scroll would be even better! But if not two finger scrolling, at least enabling a way to scroll vertically would be great  ).

Thanks!


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 13, 2020)

Section "InputDevice"
     Identifier      "Mouse0"
     Driver          "mouse"
     Option          "Protocol"      "auto"
     Option          "Device"        "/dev/sysmouse"
     Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"
 EndSection

remove these comment , and try it again!


----------

